# MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

The MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X is the new flagship series from MSI. It comes with the biggest cooler we've ever seen, which achieves unbelievable noise levels, quieter than any other RTX 3080. A large factory OC is included, too, and a dual BIOS as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 20, 2020)

It is dissapointing to see generational power draw go through the roof.  231w - 275w (44w) for the 1080ti to 2080ti. A further leap of 64w to the 3080FE. It's still amazing though to see that the cards are CPU bound until 4k. The 3080 and 3090 pull ahead only at that res. As for the Surpim card, crazy quiet but still overkill for my needs. Leaves me content with the 2080ti.


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 20, 2020)

Is this 800 or 900 dollars?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> Is this 800 or 900 dollars?


It is 900, just realized my mistake, fixed and downgraded to "Recommended"


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hell yea! MSI finally brought their A-game to Ampere! Their Gaming X Trio was so clearly corners cut designs, and its refreshing to see them take it seriously and make actually what might be the best 3080 as of now! Good VRM, the best cooler with an actual copper heat spreader and not shitty direct touch and the highest power limit. What else can you ask for really.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 20, 2020)

holy molly. That asking price.... but still, if this is available on the market, people will still get. But ill just wait for the 6900xt. this card still an OC'd 3080 and price premium is not worth it. the same with FTW3 and strix with ftw3 still offers a better warranty overall vs all other manufacturers


----------



## z1n0x (Nov 20, 2020)

The poor silicon is being tortured.


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, at 900 dollars it's clear the 700 MSRP is a lie.


----------



## nikoya (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm sorry I havent read the full report..but what's the point for such a big pricey card ? 
3.9% OC vs 2% OC for the FE?
12/250 FPS ?
if it is just that...then again what's the point?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 20, 2020)

DOA for sure.   
But it will sell like hotcakes due to the shortage except the scalpers/bots come first.


----------



## Xuper (Nov 20, 2020)

$900 ?!! Very expensive.


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 20, 2020)

Why did some post from someone regarding its abysmal efficiency get deleted? I was defending it that it gains performance but my post got deleted too?


----------



## ratirt (Nov 20, 2020)

The power draw is off the charts. More than a 3090 :O Although it's 3 8 pin power connectors. Not sure why it's priced at $900. It's still 3080 and it's still 10GB ram.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Nov 20, 2020)

I predict the global supply will be limited to reviewers plus 3 to 4 cards for everyone else to fight over.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 20, 2020)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> I predict the global supply will be limited to reviewers plus 3 to 4 cards for everyone else to fight over.


I'm sure all reviewers that are supposed to get the card will get it in time for the reviews. NV has to keep up the hype on and charts showing the performance against competition. Availability for regular users is a different story.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 20, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> Well, at 900 dollars it's clear the 700 MSRP is a lie.



Anything higher than 1000 is true at moment. Anythinh lower than 1000 is just a lie because sellers want to gain a lot from msrp, most stayed months without work and now they want to gain a lot from anything, any release, sellers want 50% or more. Truth is nvidia still selling their gpus to aib same price but aibs are also asking for more.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 20, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Anything higher than 1000 is true at moment. Anythinh lower than 1000 is just a lie because sellers want to gain a lot from msrp, most stayed months without work and now they want to gain a lot from anything, any release, sellers want 50% or more. Truth is nvidia still selling their gpus to aib same price but aibs are also asking for more.


They can ask even $1500 for the card but they are not getting any money from me that is for sure.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> Why did some post from someone regarding its abysmal efficiency get deleted? I was defending it that it gains performance but my post got deleted too?


There is no deleted posts in this thread


----------



## Dristun (Nov 20, 2020)

The cooling performance makes me wonder if we'll see even quieter suprim-series cards down the line-up. Probably won't happen this time but one day I would really love to see a sub-20db (gaming load) videocard that's not low-end and would happily overpay a 100$ over msrp for it. There's enough space for big shrouds in many rigs and certainly a market for all things quite.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

Dristun said:


> sub-20db (gaming load)


You will never encounter sub 20 dBA in your life. Even at night in a very quiet area you'll reach 24 dBA maybe. At that point it is so quiet it becomes weird because you hear the blood flowing in your ears / notice minor tinnitus you have. I have had GPU engineers from TW here, who wanted to learn more about my noise testing, who said "it is scary quiet"

"Threshold of hearing" might work for high, clearly frequency-separated tones, but is completely useless for fan noise and similar


----------



## asdkj1740 (Nov 20, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> Hell yea! MSI finally brought their A-game to Ampere! Their Gaming X Trio was so clearly corners cut designs, and its refreshing to see them take it seriously and make actually what might be the best 3080 as of now! Good VRM, the best cooler with an actual copper heat spreader and not shitty direct touch and the highest power limit. What else can you ask for really.


16+4 is nothing suprised at $900 price range. you can find the cheapest 16+4 custom model at around $730, excluding the FE and tuf non oc.
for $900 aorus xtreme (16+4 again) and $880 colorful vulcan (22+4 plus full pos/sp caps) both come with the little screen, uselesss to me but costs are there.
430w power limit is not the highest one avaliable (ftw3u 450w and aorus xtreme 450w) but it is the highest shipped bios without the need of bios update but just one tap out of the box.

to me, ventus is nothing worth more than $700, gaming trio should be around $730 given the cooler is actually quiet good when fans rpm goes up, and this suprim should be priced at $800.
maybe $30 more for the well tune bios at 430w (check the voltage & frequency curves they are impressive, almost striaght horiztonal lines), as well as the even better cooler.
however you have to bear in mind that this card is simply freaking large, so high cooling performance should be expected.


----------



## Anymal (Nov 20, 2020)

MSI 3080 Stockprime 0



W1zzard said:


> There is no deleted posts in this thread


How could we know?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

Anymal said:


> How could we know?


All deleted posts are "soft-deleted", I can see and restore them. There's nothing here


----------



## Dristun (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> You will never encounter sub 20 dBA in your life. Even at night in a very quiet area you'll reach 24 dBA maybe. At that point it is so quiet it becomes weird because you hear the blood flowing in your ears / notice minor tinnitus you have. I have had GPU engineers from TW here, who wanted to learn more about my noise testing, who said "it is scary quiet"
> 
> "Threshold of hearing" might work for high, clearly frequency-separated tones, but is completely useless for fan noise and similar



Yes, I realize that the noise floor is still there.
I may be wrong on this but, like, if we add up two 30db components, we'll get the total SPL of 33db. But if the second one is 20db, the result is 30,4db. This 2,6db difference may not really be a lot, but there are other fans making noise inside the PC too. So if we continue lowering the sound output of each component (or eliminating it altogether - getting a fanless PSU for example) we're still slowly but surely drawing the overall level of noise down. 

(I do have tinnitus though, and I hear it all day long! The thing is, droning noises like steadily spinning fans somehow make it feel much worse than, say, music or people speaking loudly, that's why I wish so much that my rig wouldn't make any noticeable noise at any point.)


----------



## Recus (Nov 20, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> Well, at 900 dollars it's clear the 700 MSRP is a lie.



Except Evga KO which AIB selling at MSRP?


----------



## bug (Nov 20, 2020)

> AMD has now released a worthy competitor with Radeon RX 6800 Series


For the asking price, soon you'll be looking at 6900...

Seriously, it should be like a law or something, when you go almost 30% above MSRP, you should have some clear explanation on the box as to why.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 20, 2020)

bug said:


> Seriously, it should be like a law or something, when you go almost 30% above MSRP, you should have some clear explanation on the box as to why.


How do you suppose Caviar will sell their stuff then 








						Caviar launches custom iPhone 12 Pro decorated with Biden and Trump portraits
					

There are also 750 golden grains, imitating an hourglass.




					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> You will never encounter sub 20 dBA in your life. Even at night in a very quiet area you'll reach 24 dBA maybe. At that point it is so quiet it becomes weird because you hear the blood flowing in your ears / notice minor tinnitus you have. I have had GPU engineers from TW here, who wanted to learn more about my noise testing, who said "it is scary quiet"
> 
> "Threshold of hearing" might work for high, clearly frequency-separated tones, but is completely useless for fan noise and similar


I must argue on 24 dBA part being a very quiet area. My mancave measures between 17-19dBA in the middle of the night, but I live in a rural area where there is literally no outside noise expect for very occasional animal's sounds at night. It's true, I can hear my heartbeat and tinnitus when I focus on it. I can even discern between displays being turned on and off (every monitor produces noise, it's just to what degree). The point I'm trying to make is that 24 dBA is not all that silent.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 20, 2020)

2065?
Damn...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> 17-19dBA


How do you measure that?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

Being large is not a desirable quality in a graphics card.

Ideally you have an efficienct product that doesn't need to be cumbersome and heavy just to have enough cooling.

Sub-30 dBA is admirable but ultimately pointless since this cannot be installed in a silent PC, relying heavily on case airflow to provide fresh air and remove exhausted air.


----------



## Colddecked (Nov 20, 2020)

Holy mother of god this card is huge.  For that kind of markup kinda wish they made this a "golden" edition with an all copper heatsink like they had back in the day...


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> How do you measure that?


I use Pulsar Nova 45 class 1 studio noise meter from work. It's accurate range is between 20dBA to 140dBA, but it still measures values under 20dBA, they just can't be certified.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 20, 2020)

only 900? bro thats a steal compared to the prices I have seen


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> only 900? bro thats a steal compared to the prices I have seen


900 is the list price. Add 300 to the prices you have seen and that's what you'll see this for, eventually


----------



## asdkj1740 (Nov 20, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Being large is not a desirable quality in a graphics card.
> 
> Ideally you have an efficienct product that doesn't need to be cumbersome and heavy just to have enough cooling.
> 
> Sub-30 dBA is admirable but ultimately pointless since this cannot be installed in a silent PC, relying heavily on case airflow to provide fresh air and remove exhausted air.


msi has been doing this for years, remember the gtx 960 gaming x?
the true problem is compatibility, lots of mid tower cases like define c or p300s, once the msi card is installed then cpu aio has to be mounted on top where the radiator would then very likely conflict with eps 8pin connectors and cables/ram slots/vrm heatsink. front mounting is not possible due to the super long msi gaming series card.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> I use Pulsar Nova 45 class 1 studio noise meter from work. It's accurate range is between 20dBA to 140dBA, but it still measures values under 20dBA, they just can't be certified.


In that case, impressive results, and consider yourself lucky to have such nice equipment


----------



## Mastakony (Nov 20, 2020)

200$ for noise reduction and +5% perfs..........
Ridiculous


----------



## kruk (Nov 20, 2020)

@W1zzard : I already mentioned this in another topic, but it looks that nVidia indeed gets a free pass when it comes to power consumption.

AMD has been constantly bashed for high multi-monitor consumption and this card has *3 times higher* MM power consumption that the comparable AMD card. You don't even talk about that in the Power Consumption tab. Instead, you just briefly mention that it's similar to the FE (for which it writes "it isn't a huge deal"), and then immediately try to make the card look better by bashing AMD alternative for its multimedia power consumption. Here is a 5500 XT getting bashed for 4W lower MM power consumption: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-radeon-rx-5500-xt-strix-8-gb/35.html


Also, this cards power consumption is crazy high and again, not a negative. This doesn't seem objective to me ...


----------



## Super XP (Nov 20, 2020)

Xuper said:


> $900 ?!! Very expensive.


Well that is the problem, will they sell these cards at such a price tag? Probably, so the more people buy graphics cards at such high prices, the more these companies will be increasing the MSRP. The extremely high price GPUs need to stop, its getting ridiculous.



kruk said:


> @W1zzard : I already mentioned this in another topic, but it looks that nVidia indeed gets a free pass when it comes to power consumption.
> 
> AMD has been constantly bashed for high multi-monitor consumption and this card has *3 times higher* MM power consumption that the comparable AMD card. You don't even talk about that in the Power Consumption tab. Instead, you just briefly mention that it's similar to the FE (for which it writes "it isn't a huge deal"), and then immediately try to make the card look better by bashing AMD alternative for its multimedia power consumption. Here is a 5500 XT getting bashed for 4W lower MM power consumption: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-radeon-rx-5500-xt-strix-8-gb/35.html
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I've seen this similar pattern too, just kept my mouth shut about it. Until you mentioned it. I believe W1zzard needs to address the Elephant in the Room this time and moving forward. 
I am very sure there's no so called Nvidia intervention with TPU, as there reviews are as trusting as they get.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 20, 2020)

ratirt said:


> They can ask even $1500 for the card but they are not getting any money from me that is for sure.



Yeah, they can ask anything they want, problem is who will buy it.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 20, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Yeah, they can ask anything they want, problem is who will buy it.




If you have an imaginary stock of 10 of these, and you put them all on Ebay for 1500$, expect them all to be sold out immediately.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 20, 2020)

dj-electric said:


> If you have an imaginary stock of 10 of these, and you put them all on Ebay for 1500$, expect them all to be sold out immediately.



Not sure about that because where I live, there are plenty stock of 3080 for $1000 and $2500 3090 and not selling any. Yeah, depends the place, maybe in the US yeah there are plenty of idiots who will buy it, where I live thankgod there are not any that is paying the prices I said.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

kruk said:


> Also, this cards power consumption is crazy high and again, not a negative. This doesn't seem objective to me ...


Any card above 250W is a problem, IMO. Both the 6800XT and 3080 exceed this and are thus limited into what systems they can be installed.

It's fine if you have a huge, modern airflow-focused E-ATX tower specifically designed to accommodate these oversized, power-guzzling behemoths but there are plenty of people who don't have space for, or don't want a vast E-ATX tower for what is, effectively, a single-GPU solution. It's ridiculous really!

I have an mATX HTPC and a regular NZXT tower and the thought of a 420W card in either of them would ruin the noise levels and cook everything else in those PCs.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 20, 2020)

Couldn’t come up with an original name instead merely changing the vowel on “supreme” hype brand MSI?


----------



## mb194dc (Nov 20, 2020)

Why bother over the FE or other more basic editions of the 3080. Massive heavy and $300 expensive for 2-3% extra FPS at 4k? 

3080 will be more interesting when Nvidia get it made on better process so has some headroom.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 20, 2020)

mb194dc said:


> Why bother over the FE or other more basic editions of the 3080. Massive heavy and $300 expensive for 2-3% extra FPS at 4k?
> 
> 3080 will be more interesting when Nvidia get it made on better process so has some headroom.


The entire Ampere lineup looks like it was rushed out.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 20, 2020)

Am I the only one bothered by stupid naming like "Suprim"? 

It really bothers me when companies decide to act like their high end consumers are illiterate morons.


----------



## Nihilus (Nov 20, 2020)

Who exactly is this recommended for?  $900 for a 10 GB card? Same efficiency as last gen.  Those with a case as big as a microwave?

I know.  People with more money than brains.


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> There is no deleted posts in this thread



Wait I confused it with the Suprim X press release where I commented there lmao sorry


----------



## spnidel (Nov 20, 2020)

400w
...ok
fermi 2.0


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> In that case, impressive results, and consider yourself lucky to have such nice equipment



I agree with the chap. It ain't that uncommon. 

I am more concerned about one other thing, that tends to be ignored by many. Coil Whine. Everyone agrees it is there almost always and compared to what. Overly beefy VRM's tend to produce it less and is a serious VRM quality standpoint. Why often no it gets no mention at all, why it is not compared in between makers? The card costs nearly a grand, well at least could have done that right. Nobody buys the card to use it at half speed, FPS limited etc... It should always run up to 11.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> Why often no it gets no mention at all, why it is not compared in between makers


Because it is very hard to test for, even harder to properly measure and compare, and then how to compare? It also depends on used PSU + mobo. I am doing some research on this right now, bought a new microphone, but no promises


----------



## raptori (Nov 20, 2020)

@ $900 it should be "Highly *NOT* recommended " !


----------



## okbuddy (Nov 20, 2020)

more than 5kg?


----------



## Arcdar (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> You will never encounter sub 20 dBA in your life. Even at night in a very quiet area you'll reach 24 dBA maybe. At that point it is so quiet it becomes weird because you hear the blood flowing in your ears / notice minor tinnitus you have. I have had GPU engineers from TW here, who wanted to learn more about my noise testing, who said "it is scary quiet"
> 
> "Threshold of hearing" might work for high, clearly frequency-separated tones, but is completely useless for fan noise and similar



Thanks for that Input and reality check. I often feel some People really don't know what / how DB actually works or what they think is loud …. yes, 1 DB more can be a massive difference, but it's also relative depending on where you start and which frequencies you look at. But especially with our gaming rigs and stuff it's a mood Point to go below a certain threshold. A) it won't even be noticable below the table or more than 1m away from your ears. B) nearly no one games with an open bench - so there is a case around it which further reduces the noice. C) even our Keyboard and mouse are louder than that and Closer to us   (and there we don't even go into "and then they Play with expensive headphones or Speaker Systems turned up to max after spending 1k € to get their pc one more db down "   )


I helped a friend build his "super duper Cinema and Meditation room" …. he sound-proofed it beyond means (specially 3D-printed tiles similar to how the Sound-Reflectors in the Hamburg Opera-House work, just with Sound-Dampening materials) and had to remove a lot of it again. It gave you bad vibes as it was literally too silent (it was between 5 and 10DB baseline) in there and if you sat on the Meditation mat even with your relaxed / calm heartbeat it felt like the niagarafall would go through your Body - your bloodstream and heartbeat felt that loud (and we're just nod made to be in SUCH quiet Areas  ). 

Trying to get stuff "too silent" is just making Things worse in some cases 


Maybe they want to try out the anechoic chamber (-20DB) once, I mean it's only 99$ or so to see how loud silent can be ^^.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 20, 2020)

prices are only real when they are backed by an actual product.. i would happily pay $900 for one of these if it meant i could actually get one..

so called MRP prices are just pie in the sky bullshit when there is no product behind them.. 

trog


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 20, 2020)

Presenting Ray Tracing data in this way might be easier for people to follow. Takes tsv or csv as input, just a simple R script.


----------



## bulgarianb3ast (Nov 20, 2020)

What Unigine Heaven Benchmark settings are used for the OC data?


----------



## Nihilus (Nov 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> It is 900, just realized my mistake, fixed and downgraded to "Recommended"



And yet it still says "Highly Recommended".  Does MSI pay you to keep it in Highly Recommended for a week or something?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

bulgarianb3ast said:


> What Unigine Heaven Benchmark settings are used for the OC data?


It's a custom run, nothing you can reproduce



Nihilus said:


> And yet it still says "Highly Recommended".  Does MSI pay you to keep it in Highly Recommended for a week or something?


I wish. At $800 I had it at Editor's Choice, because I would personally buy it with $800. But not at $900, it's still a really good card. A LOT of people will be interested in this, even at $900. 

"Recommended" is our way of saying "it didn't make Editor's Choice", but it's better than "No award".

Any recommendations (lol), how to convey this meaning with a different award wording? btw, "Highly" is only there because the badge has more text in it, so it looks nicer typographically.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 20, 2020)

Nihilus said:


> And yet it still says "Highly Recommended".  Does MSI pay you to keep it in Highly Recommended for a week or something?



It's a flagship product with incredible performance. It's that simple.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 20, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Presenting Ray Tracing data in this way might be easier for people to follow. Takes tsv or csv as input, just a simple R script.
> 
> View attachment 176407


Ray Tracing is a failure or just not ready for prime time. Maybe in a couple years, but Ray Tracing shouldn't be the reason why someone buys a GPU.


----------



## bug (Nov 20, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Ray Tracing is a failure or just not ready for prime time. Maybe in a couple years, but Ray Tracing shouldn't be the reason why someone buys a GPU.


Speak for yourself. Ray tracing is about the only reason I'd upgrade from my 1060.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 20, 2020)

So 430w for less performance than the 3090, why did they choose Samsung's node?

It's not like they have any better availability.

If I wanted one I would wait for a stock 3080 and throw a water cooler on it instead.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 21, 2020)

bug said:


> Speak for yourself. Ray tracing is about the only reason I'd upgrade from my 1060.


The majority disagrees with you. 
Maybe in 5 years RT will be better. But paying any type of premium for RT today or tomorrow is not worth it.


----------



## bug (Nov 21, 2020)

Super XP said:


> The majority disagrees with you.
> Maybe in 5 years RT will be better. But paying any type of premium for RT today or tomorrow is not worth it.


The majority of TPU users maybe. Everybody here loves AMD, they won't admit RT is worth anything until AMD reaches performance parity.
But as a tech enthusiast, I'd love to see what RT brings to the table. I'm not usually an early adopter, but this really piques my curiosity.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 21, 2020)

bug said:


> The majority of TPU users maybe. Everybody here loves AMD, they won't admit RT is worth anything until AMD reaches performance parity.
> But as a tech enthusiast, I'd love to see what RT brings to the table. I'm not usually an early adopter, but this really piques my curiosity.


I agree with you. I'm not happy for paying a premium for something that's not 100%.
Even if AMD had full support for it, I'm not interested in it. I rather ensure highest PQ for best frame rates.
But I get your curiosity about it.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 21, 2020)

Super XP said:


> I agree with you. I'm not happy for paying a premium for something that's not 100%.
> Even if AMD had full support for it, I'm not interested in it. I rather ensure highest PQ for best frame rates.
> But I get your curiosity about it.



Were you born as an adult or something ? Real time RT is still in its infancy, even then it still show visual benefits compare to rasterization.

Ampere and RX6000 have about the same rasterized perf/dollar so you are not paying any premium for having real time RT anyways.

If you want the best price to performace, buy used previous gen console, because current gen consoles have RT too.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 21, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> Hell yea! MSI finally brought their A-game to Ampere! Their Gaming X Trio was so clearly corners cut designs, and its refreshing to see them take it seriously and make actually what might be the best 3080 as of now! Good VRM, the best cooler with an actual copper heat spreader and not shitty direct touch and the highest power limit. What else can you ask for really.


Its the same PCB as the Gaming X Trio

Gigabyte Auors Extreme 3080 is a 4 slot cooler so i doubt this MSI is larger than that


----------



## Super XP (Nov 21, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Were you born as an adult or something ? Real time RT is still in its infancy, even then it still show visual benefits compare to rasterization.
> 
> Ampere and RX6000 have about the same rasterized perf/dollar so you are not paying any premium for having real time RT anyways.
> 
> If you want the best price to performace, buy used previous gen console, because current gen consoles have RT too.


You completely missed my original point. But it's alrighty


----------



## nguyen (Nov 21, 2020)

Super XP said:


> You completely missed my original point. But it's alrighty



I can relate you to some company hiring people with 5 years of experience in some coding language that came out 2 years ago   . Sounds very illogical, just like your original statement.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 21, 2020)

nguyen said:


> I can relate you to some company hiring people with 5 years of experience in some coding language that came out 2 years ago   . Sounds very illogical, just like your original statement.


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 21, 2020)

Would it be possible to add the weight for future cards?
I think that would be useful info.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2020)

bobmeix said:


> Would it be possible to add the weight for future cards?
> I think that would be useful info.


Sure, could, just not sure if it's worth it. I assume your underlying question is "will it sag?", and that's not really related to weight, but physical product design and length.


----------



## basco (Nov 21, 2020)

taken from computerbase:


Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition1.348 gAsus GeForce RTX 3080 TUF OC1.387 gMSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X1.557 gAsus GeForce RTX 3090 Strix OC1.810 gGigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC1.372 gMSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio1.569 g*MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X**1.885 g*


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 21, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Sure, could, just not sure if it's worth it. I assume your underlying question is "will it sag?", and that's not really related to weight, but physical product design and length.


Actually it's not about the sagging.  
That's my experience too, regarding sagging. It is mostly (inversely) correlated with card rigidity (backplate thickness, if there's a support frame, etc.). According to my observations it is also dependent on the quality of the bracket mounting slot of the case. If the bracket fits tightly, without wiggle, there is less of a chance for sagging.

You provide all these details + you do a teardown. The only thing that's missing is the weight of the card.
Some AIB manufacturers do not provide the weight in the spec sheet (MSI does, but Asus doesn't).
I would consider it helpful.



basco said:


> taken from computerbase:
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition1.348 gAsus GeForce RTX 3080 TUF OC1.387 gMSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X1.557 gAsus GeForce RTX 3090 Strix OC1.810 gGigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC1.372 gMSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio1.569 g*MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X**1.885 g*




I was not referring to this card in particular, which by the way is the 3090 on computerbase. 
I meant it more generally.


----------



## spnidel (Nov 21, 2020)

bug said:


> they won't admit RT is worth anything until AMD reaches performance parity.


RT is worth nothing until games provide more than 1-2 RT effects without cutting performance nearly in half.
as it is RT right now is as mature as tessellation was during the first two GPU generations supporting it - not mature at all.
it's a marketing gimmick atm just like tessellation was back then, nothing more.


----------



## aMpeDuP (Nov 21, 2020)

Dang, this card look dope! Although I think I prefer ASUS RTX 3080 TUF OC that is on the way to me atm, since it was "cheap" when I ordered it within the first month from launch. The 200-300 USD price difference doesn't really show a lift in performance so I change my mind. ^^


----------



## coco10 (Nov 21, 2020)

will this be bigger than PowerColor RX 6800 XT Red Devil


----------



## basco (Nov 21, 2020)

but ya could do the math from trio 3080 to suprim is 300gr+
and i don´t think the 3090 will come in over 2-kilogramm

and i forgot:
thanks Mr.wizzard for all your hard work on these reviews we all get used to for years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2020)

Suprim ... i read suprim(e): delete in french ... nice name, interesting card performance, uninteresting msrp (which will be never seen where i live ...)  not that i can afford or get any of the new releases  

nice review nonetheless


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 21, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> Well, at 900 dollars it's clear the 700 MSRP is a lie.



It does not have an MSRP of $700 ... that's the reference model, this model is $899.99.  The MSRP for the referenced MSI 3080 Gaming Trio is $759.99.   No different than looking at the MSRP of the base model of an automobile  and comparing it to the same model's various  "Sport Editions" or other premium packages with bigger rims and tires, leather heated seats, trim options, larger engine, upgraded sound systems, pin striping, etc.  Here ya get a fancy backplate w/ thermal pads 16+4 VRM package, improved cooling, Dual BIOS w/ switch, etc.

The thing is, the $140 cheaper MSRP MSI 3080 Gaming X Trio is faster.

Average fps at 1080 / 1440 / 2160

MSI 3080 Suprim X = 190 / 157 / 100 .... 251.6 in OC Test (259.0 w/ Gaming BIOS)
MSI 3080 Gaming X Trio = 193 / 160 / 102 ...  .... 256.4 in OC Test  (Not tested w/ Gaming BIOS)

MSI 3080 Suprim X = 78C w/ Load + OC   /   29 dbA (34 dbA w/ Gaming BIOS @ 430 watts)
MSI 3080 Gaming X Trio = 77C w/ Load + OC   /   32 dbA (34 dbA w/ Gaming BIOS )

Overclocked performance of TPU tested cards

MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio  Gaming BIOS Not Tested
MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X Gaming  (430 watt) BIOS    259.0 FPS
Colorful RTX 3080 Vulcan OC Gaming  (40 watt) BIOS   258.2 FPS
EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Gaming (450 watt) Gaming BIOS 258.1 FPS
EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Gaming (400 watt) Gaming BIOS 255.0 FPS

MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio    256.4 FPS
EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3    254.4 FPS
MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X    251.6 FPS
NVIDIA RTX 3080 Founders Edition    250.1 FPS
ASUS RTX 3080 TUF OC    249.5 FPS
Colorful RTX 3080 Vulcan OC    247.0 FPS
Palit RTX 3080 Gaming Pro OC    241.1 FPS
Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity    240.9 FPS




nikoya said:


> if it is just that...then again what's the point?



Same as anyone who drives a $130k or wears a $2k business suit .... because they can   



Chrispy_ said:


> Sub-30 dBA is admirable but ultimately pointless since this cannot be installed in a silent PC, relying heavily on case airflow to provide fresh air and remove exhausted air.



On our old test box, w/ 2 x 290 watts of GFX card loading, the original build had (5) pairs of 1200 rpm rad fans in push / pull and (6) case fans.   Sitting in the chair w/ monitors of and running a stress test, you could not tell the system was running.  When we changed out the coolant, the (5)  pull fans were removed along with (1) case fan.  In gaming, fan speed never breaks 550-600 rpm and the system remains completely inaudible.  When working in AutoCAD, the system runs in passive mode, fans shut off when temps are < 40C.   It helps that the PH-F140 SP fans top the performance charts at silentpcreview.com; tho not seen them tested head to head, the Silent Wings appear to provide comparable, perhaps better, performance.

Son's box has 9 fans w/ CPU cooled by a Swiftech all copper OLC type AIO.  The only sound coming from that box was from the 1000 watt EVGA PSU which he bought cause it was cheaper than the 750 or 850 at the time.   The PSU fan was the only thing that could be heard.  That PSU failed and was replaced, but it had the same problem.   He replaced it with an Seasonic 850 and fan rarely turns on now.




asdkj1740 said:


> msi has been doing this for years, remember the gtx 960 gaming x?
> the true problem is compatibility, lots of mid tower cases like define c or p300s, once the msi card is installed then cpu aio has to be mounted on top where the radiator would then very likely conflict with eps 8pin connectors and cables/ram slots/vrm heatsink. front mounting is not possible due to the super long msi gaming series card.



I have not found this to be any different than other premium cards ...  to reduce sound to these levels, bigger heat sinks and larger / slower rpm fans will be required.... biggest cards I ever installed so far were from EVGA and Gigabyte.




Arcdar said:


> Thanks for that Input and reality check. I often feel some People really don't know what / how DB actually works or what they think is loud …. yes, 1 DB more can be a massive difference, but it's also relative depending on where you start and which frequencies you look at. But especially with our gaming rigs and stuff it's a mood Point to go below a certain threshold. A



Actually it does not depend on "where you start" ..... 30 / 20 ... 40 / 30 ... 50 / 40 all represent the same impact ... they are perceived as twice as loud.    You can confirm this with the "*Loudness* " calculator here (its the 3rd one)






						Loudness level gain volume perception dB factor volume conversion ratio gain level in decibels formula dB field quantity energy size power voltage damping convert to factor attenuation amplification acoustic intensity cause sound pressure effect volu
					

Loudness level gain volume perception dB factor volume conversion ratio gain level in decibels formula dB convert to factor field quantity energy size power voltage damping attenuation amplification acoustic intensity cause sound pressure effect volume factor ratio voltage gain powerloss level...




					www.sengpielaudio.com
				



30 / 20 ... 40 / 30 ... 50 / 40 ...... in each case the difference is 10 and therefore all produce the same result .... as does 21 / 20 .... 31 / 30 ....  and 41/ 40 ... each 1st number of perceived as 1.071773 louder.    While certainly significant, it's hard to call 7% massive .... if it was a football game, score would be 30-27.

As for frequencies that certainly is true .... it does matter.  But consider that we are limited to a sound spectrum with a) the realm of human hearing and b) the range of frequencies produced my moving blades in air, that significantly limits the impact.  Still, it certainly can not be ignored as certain frequencies can be more annoying then others .  Where the sound measurement is a logarithmic average, a particular bump at certain frequencies can result in two fans having the same dbA measurement  but the one with the smooter curve will be easier on the ears









						First 140 mm Fan Roundup: Noctua, Phanteks, Xigmatek
					

140 mm fans from Noctua, Phanteks, and Xigmatek battle in our latest fan roundup with one emerging as a clear winner in both thermal performance and acoustics. May 21, 2013 by Lawrence Lee Last month we staged an epic shoot-out among some popular 120 mm fans. Some great sounding fans emerged but...




					silentpcreview.com
				




_"The Phanteks PH-F140HP/TS is the clear winner in every respect. It edged out the new Noctuas every step of the way, delivering the best overall results of any fan we’ve tested thus far. To top it off, it had cleanest, smoothest sound of all the new fans in this roundup. If we had to start from scratch, this might be our new reference model. "_





Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Its the same PCB as the Gaming X Trio



Very similar ... again like the car anaologu abovem thi card has the "Sports Package"  
Trio has a 13 + 3 VRM design versus the 16 + 4 here
Trio does not have "Dual BIOS" and switch, Suprim does.




basco said:


> taken from computerbase:



Nice chart ... but I think its in kg not g



Recus said:


> Except Evga KO which AIB selling at MSRP?



Typically the KO series has been "less than" the FE design or other AIB designs with same MSRP as the FE designs... I noticed that in the Super series the 2060 / 2070 Super were usually at the bottom of the pack in fps and seem to remember the PCB analysis having some shortcomings


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 21, 2020)

@W1zzard The RTX and DLSS charts no longer includes DLSS performance, even both Control and Metro Exodus support it.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2020)

bobmeix said:


> Actually it's not about the sagging.


Whats your underlying question then? Convince me 



WikiFM said:


> @W1zzard The RTX and DLSS charts no longer includes DLSS performance, even both Control and Metro Exodus support it.


Ah right, i Turned off the dlss part for the amd reviews


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 21, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Whats your underlying question then? Convince me


Well, to be honest, there is no underlying question, so I will probably not be able to convince you with arguments. 
The thing is, I've been reading your reviews for maybe 10 years now. Every time a new GPU/graphics card is launched, your review is the first one I read!
I simply would have liked to know the weight of the tested cards, out of pure curiosity, so I don't have to look for it elsewhere.


----------



## bug (Nov 21, 2020)

spnidel said:


> RT is worth nothing until games provide more than 1-2 RT effects without cutting performance nearly in half.
> as it is RT right now is as mature as tessellation was during the first two GPU generations supporting it - not mature at all.
> it's a marketing gimmick atm just like tessellation was back then, nothing more.


I'm a little confused. Is this a tech enthusiasts forum? Or is this a forum of people buying strictly $200 video cards, because that's where the best bang for the buck is?

Plus, you know the drill, without early adopters, there's even less incentive for developers to offer support (though consoles have largely taken care of that), so you delay market adoption even more. I don't expect everyone to be an early adopter, but I was hoping for a little more enthusiasm on this forum.


----------



## Rakhmaninov3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Its frametime plots look kinda crappy in a lot of games


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 22, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Its the same PCB as the Gaming X Trio
> 
> Gigabyte Auors Extreme 3080 is a 4 slot cooler so i doubt this MSI is larger than that


No its not lol did you even read the review?

The Aorus might be bigger but I'll believe the performance when I see the reviews.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2020)

bobmeix said:


> curiosity


can't be just that. so if a card is 5 kilos, what difference does it make?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2020)

basco said:


> taken from computerbase:
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition1.348 gAsus GeForce RTX 3080 TUF OC1.387 gMSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X1.557 gAsus GeForce RTX 3090 Strix OC1.810 gGigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC1.372 gMSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio1.569 g*MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X**1.885 g*



they should include anti sag mounting or something like that


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> they should include anti sag mounting or something like that


it's included with the suprim, but as mentioned before, sag isn't a function of weight, but of the card's physical construction near the pcie slot cover


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 22, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> can't be just that. so if a card is 5 kilos, what difference does it make?


Well, let's put it this way then: there are 2 cards (with the same GPU/performance) of similar construction quality, including materials + the same power consumption, the same load temps, the same acoustics, I would probably choose the lighter card. I would find it the more reasonable choice.
It's not of utmost importance, as the above mentioned characteristics are more relevant, but I would still consider weight to influence my decision, if all else is equal.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2020)

bobmeix said:


> Well, let's put it this way then: there are 2 cards (with the same GPU/performance) of similar construction quality, including materials + the same power consumption, the same load temps, the same acoustics, I would probably choose the lighter card. I would find it the more reasonable choice.
> It's not of utmost importance, as the above mentioned characteristics are more relevant, but I would still consider weight to influence my decision, if all else is equal.


Personally I would rate things like color, quality of vendor support much higher? More weight = better cooler usually


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 22, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Personally I would rate things like color, quality of vendor support much higher? More weight = better cooler usually


Don't disagree, but I've seen big coolers on GPUs, with lacking thermal pads, or other design flaws, that had worse thermals, than smaller coolers with a better design. Not necessarily worse temps on the GPU, but other components.
As I said, not that important, but it doesn't hurt to know.
...and I am not trying to convince you, it's just my opinion.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2020)

bobmeix said:


> and I am not trying to convince you, it's just my opinion


You should  Thing is, adding something that consumes time to my reviews will hurt my efficiency, especially if it's not good for anything. Look at the number of reviews I [have to] pump out on some launch days


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 22, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> You should  Thing is, adding something that consumes time to my reviews will hurt my efficiency, especially if it's not good for anything. Look at the number of reviews I [have to] pump out on some launch days



I think you could save some time by not including the stock power limit overclocks. I literally don't know anyone who overclocks without pushing the power limit to the max first. Just a thought.


----------



## bobmeix (Nov 22, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> You should  Thing is, adding something that consumes time to my reviews will hurt my efficiency, especially if it's not good for anything. Look at the number of reviews I [have to] pump out on some launch days


I don't want to (try to convince you), because if it's only me, or a few others that would be interested, then it's not worth adding.
I thought, having a scale on or near your test bench and weighing the card wouldn't require as much time as most other operations.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 22, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm a little confused. Is this a tech enthusiasts forum? Or is this a forum of people buying strictly $200 video cards, because that's where the best bang for the buck is?
> 
> Plus, you know the drill, without early adopters, there's even less incentive for developers to offer support (though consoles have largely taken care of that), so you delay market adoption even more. I don't expect everyone to be an early adopter, but I was hoping for a little more enthusiasm on this forum.


There's always going to be early tech enthusiasts that will shell out the Cash for new innovations such as Ray Tracing.
My point was companies shouldn't be charging a premium for there experiments because it ends up affecting every single GPU price point from the top all the way to the bottom. 
And yes I mean Nvidia, they are still well overpriced. And AMD just had to follow there pricing schemes which automatically makes there GPUs overpriced. I thought Nvidia learned with the RTX 2000 series, but I was wrong.


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 22, 2020)

Super XP said:


> There's always going to be early tech enthusiasts that will shell out the Cash for new innovations such as Ray Tracing.
> My point was companies shouldn't be charging a premium for there experiments because it ends up affecting every single GPU price point from the top all the way to the bottom.
> And yes I mean Nvidia, they are still well overpriced. And AMD just had to follow there pricing schemes which automatically makes there GPUs overpriced. I thought Nvidia learned with the RTX 2000 series, but I was wrong.



Why would they care when they can't produce enough of them with the demand there is right now? Its basically printing cash for them at this point.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2020)

It's funny that the two BIOSes are called "Silent" and "Gaming". Like you couldn't game with the silent BIOS on a 3090.


----------



## bug (Nov 22, 2020)

Super XP said:


> There's always going to be early tech enthusiasts that will shell out the Cash for new innovations such as Ray Tracing.
> My point was companies shouldn't be charging a premium for there experiments because it ends up affecting every single GPU price point from the top all the way to the bottom.
> And yes I mean Nvidia, they are still well overpriced. And AMD just had to follow there pricing schemes which automatically makes there GPUs overpriced. I thought Nvidia learned with the RTX 2000 series, but I was wrong.


I'm totally with you, but seeing how Turing and Ampere are actually huge chips, I can understand why they're priced as they are. I don't like it, but I can understand it.
Fwiw, I'm not too thrilled about the additional power draw either.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Nov 22, 2020)

Is it already April's fools day? Wow what a way to totally waste $200 on the most pathetic performance boost I've seen in  along time. Well done for having the balls to release this and finding some people that would buy it.


----------



## Zorba1869 (Nov 23, 2020)

I receive notifications of six different reviewers of the SUPRIM card, I like that because it tells me that at least six exist in selective captivity. Doesn't matter if it is overpriced because it is unreachable for mortals even if you have the dough.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't see much difference between the suprim and regular 3080 except price and not a small bump. $200 is quite a lot.


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2020)

ratirt said:


> I don't see much difference between the suprim and regular 3080 except price and not a small bump. $200 is quite a lot.


Custom cards are supposed to be mainly about better power delivery, better cooling and binned silicon. Better monitoring, sometimes. That's not always apparent to the naked eye. But after all is said and done, if all you dare put on the box is less than 200MHz extra boost, asking for a $200 premium for your custom is ballsy to say the least. Either that or it's a straight up stupid tax.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 23, 2020)

bug said:


> Custom cards are supposed to be mainly about better power delivery, better cooling and binned silicon. Better monitoring, sometimes. That's not always apparent to the naked eye. But after all is said and done, if all you dare put on the box is less than 200MHz extra boost, asking for a $200 premium for your custom is ballsy to say the least. Either that or it's a straight up stupid tax.


Are you saying this Suprim has better power draw? It gobbles up more than a 3090 and it is slower than a 3090 and there is basically no difference with the 3080 FE. I think the companies just use the demand as an excuse to charge more. $200 dollars from an FE version is ridiculous. If it had a water cooling solution then sure, maybe it would have any sort of value but this? No thanks.


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2020)

ratirt said:


> Are you saying this Suprim has better power draw? It gobbles up more than a 3090 and it is slower than a 3090 and there is basically no difference with the 3080 FE. I think the companies just use the demand as an excuse to charge more. $200 dollars from an FE version is ridiculous. If it had a water cooling solution then sure, maybe it would have any sort of value but this? No thanks.


I'm saying custom designs are supposed to come with better VRM and such, letting us pump more juice into the GPU. And that's not always apparent. What this particular card does, idk, I didn't bother reading that section of the review.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 23, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm saying custom designs are supposed to come with better VRM and such, letting us pump more juice into the GPU. And that's not always apparent. What this particular card does, idk, I didn't bother reading that section of the review.


Yeah supposed and in practice they do but for a higher tier cards which is normally more expensive than a reference card.


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2020)

ratirt said:


> Yeah supposed and in practice they do but for a higher tier cards which is normally more expensive than a reference card.


Regardless of what they do, what matters is the end result. And in this case, the end result is less than 200MHz. And that's not even base clocks, it's just boost. At least it's a sustained boost.
There's apparently another 200MHz @W1zzard was able to extract from the card, but if it's not on the box, it's not guaranteed.

If there's something that makes this card worth $200 above MSRP, I don't see it.


----------



## Derek712 (Nov 23, 2020)

Why would anyone buy this?  Pick any gaming benchmark Techpowerup ran on the 3080 Suprim vs the Gaming X trio.  The Gaming X trio wins pretty much every time.

MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X Review - The Biggest Graphics Card in the World | TechPowerUp 

MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## Mirkoskji (Nov 24, 2020)

'murica card. This trip to bigger cards is getting a bit ridicule.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 24, 2020)

Mirkoskji said:


> 'murica card. This trip to bigger cards is getting a bit ridicule.




Lol!  I keep thinking to myself, these new GPUs are just like the truck / SUV craze!

Half the discussion is about perf/watt, and then....  it's just friggin huge and hot and power hungry.  I guess there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## F1rewall (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello. Im live in Russia and know eng lang not good. But try to understand me and sorry for my bad eng)
1. Wizzard can u give me link on u channel, where u do u test with some gpus, cpus and some else if u have, or where u posting this.
2. Can u test 3080 x trio and suprim X 3080 on the same parameters, Hz/Volt/some else and check Temperatures of backplates, rly metal backplates more effective than plastic on composit  x Trio
3. Interesting direct contact of GPU cooling and through a copper plate, how effective is it, if it is not difficult for you to implement it in any way
4. It is also interesting to compare the overclocking potential of this video card in comparison with the stock firmware of the BIOS Trio and the xtrio firmware from Suprim

And for info in our official shop (DNS) price of gaming x tro 3080 it's 77000 rub or 1000 $ (with NDS 20%/ with NDS 200$) Suprim will be more than 1000$


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2020)

F1rewall said:


> or where u posting this.


I post everything here at techpowerup.com I don't do video



F1rewall said:


> metal backplates more effective than plastic on composit x Trio


Maybe 1 or 2°C, it's really not a big difference



F1rewall said:


> with the stock firmware of the BIOS Trio and the xtrio firmware from Suprim


the overclocking tests in this review do exactly that


----------

